# Sony Posts Massive PS Vita FAQ



## YouKnowThatGuy (Jun 10, 2011)

<!--quoteo--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE</div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Question: When will PS Vita be available?
Answer: There will be a phased roll out from the end of the year 2011 throughout all the SCE regions.

Q: How much will PS Vita cost?
A: It will cost $249 USD for the Wi-Fi version and $299 USD for the 3G version available through AT&T stores.

Q: What is the official name?
A: The official name will be PlayStation Vita (PS Vita). "Vita," which means "Life" in Latin, was chosen as the name for our next-generation portable entertainment system because it enables a revolutionary combination of rich gaming and social connectivity within a real world context.

Q: PS Vita supports 3G network connectivity, does this mean PS Vita will be sold through cell-phone providers?
A: Partnering with AT&T, which powers the nation’s fastest mobile broadband network, who will serve as the exclusive service provider for PS Vita in the United States. By having both Wi-Fi and 3G/Wi-Fi models available, PS Vita will enable infinite possibilities for you to "encounter," "connect," "discover," "share" and "play" with your friends wherever they are.

Q: Do all PS Vita users have to sign up with a cell phone provider?
A: No. Users can enjoy PS Vita using only Wi-Fi.

Q: How do you buy PS Vita games?
A: You can download PS Vita games and other content from PlayStation Store to a storage media via the Internet or buy the new game medium at retailers.

Q: What game format will the PS Vita use?
A: PS Vita will utilize the new game medium.

Q: Will users be able to access PlayStation Store from both 3G and Wi-Fi?
A: PlayStation Store will be able to be accessed from both 3G and Wi-Fi.

Q: Which carrier will users need to subscribe to use the 3G networks?
A: Partnering with AT&T, which powers the nation’s fastest mobile broadband network, who will serve as the exclusive service provider for PS Vita in the United States.

Q: Can you use PS Vita as a phone?
A: No.

Q: What are the specs of the OLED screen?
A: 5 inches (16:9), 960x544 pixels, Approx. 16,770,000 colors displayed

Q: What colors will be available at launch?
A: This will be announced at a later time.

Q: Does the PS Vita support Bluetooth headsets / headphones?
A: Commercially available Bluetooth headsets will work, however, it may function differently depending on the device specifications.

Q: Can you use a commercially available Bluetooth keyboard / mouse? Can you connect the PS3 wireless controller to the PS Vita like the PSPgo?
A: No. Users cannot use commercially available Bluetooth keyboard / mouse or a PS3 wireless controller on the PS Vita.

Q: Can you access the Internet by connecting PS Vita to a Bluetooth supported cell phone?
A: No.

Q: Why didn't you introduce stereoscopic 3D (without glasses) to PS Vita?
A: In the development process, we studied the possibility of introducing stereoscopic 3D feature to PS Vita, but decided not to install it. After careful consideration of our goal of offering users the ultimate portable entertainment experience with revolutionary user interface, we have decided to focus on the features and spec announced first.

Q: Does PS Vita have internal memory?
A: PS Vita is equipped with the storage media slot so that users can choose what memory capacity they want to utilize depending on their use.

Q: What is "Near"?
A: Near is a core PS Vita feature composed of location-based services, that utilize PlayStation Network. Near, developed specifically for this service and the network , will be pre-installed in the system to let users find out what their friends in the vicinity are playing now or what they were playing recently. Users can meet their friends and new players virtually, regardless of what games they are playing, simply by sharing their game information across different dimensions of time and distance.

Q: Do you need 3G network connection to enjoy Near?
A: Users can enjoy Near using Wi-Fi, but to enjoy further what Near offers, 3G connection is preferred. Users will be able to obtain more information and encounter new players in real time by using 3G connection.

Q: What is "LiveArea"?
A: Every game title for PS Vita will be provided with a space called "LiveArea™" where users can share the fun and excitement with other players. Users will have access to the latest information of games provided from SCE and 3rd party developers and publishers through PlayStation Network. Additionally, PS Vita users will be able to view "Activity" log that is constantly updated with accomplishments from users who are playing the same game, which in turn can trigger active real-time communication among users.

Q: Will existing services like Remote Play, Skype, SenseMe, and Comic content for PSP be available for PS Vita as well?
A: We are evaluating the opportunity to offer non-gaming applications/content and will announce details at a later time.

Q: Will Youtube, Flash content and files like PDF be viewable on PS Vita?
A: We are evaluating the opportunity to offer non-gaming applications/content and will announce details at a later time.

Q: What is the difference between the PSP system and the PS Vita in terms of hardware specs?
A:
Advanced portable entertainment system
A high performance CPU / GPU combined with OLED enables rich, visually striking graphics never seen before on a portable entertainment system. PS Vita also adopts the Super Oval Design form factor, which fits comfortably in users' hands.Revolutionary User Interface
A unique multi-touch pad on the rear, with the front touch display. Two cameras on it's front and rear, as well as three motion sensors, gyroscope, accelerometer, and electronic compass.LiveArea™
Every game title for PS Vita will be provided with a space called "LiveArea™" where users can share the fun and excitement with other players.Location-based services
SCE will provide location-based services on PS Vita as part of the basic features utilizing PlayStation Network. The new application called "Near," developed specifically for this service and the network, will be pre-installed in the system.Wi-Fi and 3G network connectivity
PS Vita is equipped with 3G in addition to Wi-Fi.Closely coordinated with PlayStation Suite
The newly developed and released game content for Android based portable devices can also be enjoyed on PS Vita.

Q: There are two slots on the PS Vita, what are they for?
A: One is for the new game medium, the other is for storage media to be utilized for personal content and download content.

Q: What kind of game medium will PS Vita support? What is the official name? Why did you decide to introduce it?
A: It is a small flash memory based card, dedicated for PS Vita. Taking advantage of the flash memory feature, this innovative card can store add-on game content or the game save directly on the card. By adopting flash memory based card, SCE will be able to provide game cards with higher capacity in the future, allowing developers to store more game data to deliver rich, immersive games. We will announce the official name at a later date.

Q: What type of storage media will PS Vita support?
A: This will be announced at a later date.

Q: What are the features of the new game medium / storage media?
A:
New game medium
It can not only store the full software titles but also save data as well as additional game content data. Therefore, the game title can be concluded with one piece of card.
Users can play games by just inserting the game medium into PS Vita. (a separate storage media is not required.)
As for storage media, we will announce details at a later date.

Q: How many software titles will be available at launch (in the new game medium/download for each region)?
A: We will announce details at a later date.

Q: What will software pricing look like?
A: We will announce details at a later date.

Q: If you buy download content for PS Vita, up to how many systems can you copy it to?
A: We will announce details at a later date.

Q: Is PS Vita compatible with other PlayStation platform games like PS3, PS2, or PSP? Do you have any plan to support other PlayStation platforms in the future?
A: Users can play PSP titles, minis and PSone classics titles which are offered on PS Store. We do no have any plans to make PS Vita compatible with PS3 or PS2 titles at this point.

Q: Is PS Vita compatible with PSP content other than games such as video and comics available on PlayStation Store?
A: SCE plans to make those content available on PS Vita.

Q: Can PS Vita users continue using their save data for PSP games that they have also downloaded from PlayStation Store to PS Vita?
A: We are looking into the opportunity to do so.

Q: PS Vita doesn't support UMD but do you have any plan to introduce peripherals like "UMD readers" for PS Vita?
A: We do not have plans to introduce such peripherals at this point in time.

Q: I have UMD games but do I need to buy them again from PlayStation Store to play the same game on PS Vita?
A: We will consider every possibility for support on bought UMD games but we have nothing to comment at this point in time.

Q: Will you bring all UMD games to the new game medium or on the PlayStation Store for PS Vita?
A: SCE with the support of third party developers and publishers have been offering select UMD titles on PlayStation Store and will continue our effort to deliver these content in the form of game medium for PS Vita going forward. However, we will need to clear all copyright / legal related issues and due to this not all software titles will become available on PS Vita. We will announce details for each title when ready.

Q: Will PS Vita support all content that will become available on PlayStation Suite?
A: PS Suite content developed in the new game development environment provided for PS Suite can be enjoyed on PS Vita.

Q: Are PSP/PS3 user's PSN accounts also available on PS Vita?
A: The same PSN accounts will be available on PS Vita.

Q: Do you have any plans to introduce a video output cable? Will PS Vita have HDMI output?
A: No, PS Vita does not have a video output feature.

Q: Can you take out the battery from the system?
A: No. We have adopted embedded battery since PS Vita is equipped with a rear touch pad<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd--> 

<a href="http://us.playstation.com/support/answer/index.htm?a_id=2254" target="_blank">http://us.playstation.com/support/answer/index.htm?a_id=2254</a>

Majorly bummed about the no replacement battery thing. What are we suppossed to do when we travel?


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 10, 2011)

I laughed seeing this two or three times:


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> A: Partnering with AT&T, which powers the nation’s fastest mobile broadband network, who will serve as the exclusive service provider for PS Vita in the United States.



Also, barely any of those questions were actually answered.


----------



## nintendoom (Jun 10, 2011)

they probably ditched the 'removable battery' type of battery cause they're scared of another pandora battery hack.


----------



## FireGrey (Jun 10, 2011)

Q: Do you have any plans to introduce a video output cable? Will PS Vita have HDMI output?
A: No, PS Vita does not have a video output feature.[/p]
Wait but didn't the PSP have video output?
Damn I was looking forward to playing the Vita on a TV


----------



## VashTS (Jun 10, 2011)

Q: Is it secure?
A: Yes. We transmit your information in plain text across non-secure servers on public networks. The information goes into our secure database. 



Spoiler



I keep posting these things about Sony.  They suck!


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 10, 2011)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> Q: Do you have any plans to introduce a video output cable? Will PS Vita have HDMI output?
> A: No, PS Vita does not have a video output feature.[/p]
> Wait but didn't the PSP have video output?
> Damn I was looking forward to playing the Vita on a TV



All PSP models past the 1000 series have video out.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 10, 2011)

YouKnowThatGuy said:
			
		

> Q: Do you have any plans to introduce a video output cable? Will PS Vita have HDMI output?
> A: No, PS Vita does not have a video output feature.


That really disappointing.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 10, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> YouKnowThatGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's not that disappointing. With the extra features of the Vita, it could get really awkward trying to use the touchscreen on the Vita, while the action is actually happening on the TV. That is just one of the new features that could be hard to translate well in a video out setting.


----------



## Valwin (Jun 10, 2011)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> Q: Do you have any plans to introduce a video output cable? Will PS Vita have HDMI output?
> A: No, PS Vita does not have a video output feature.[/p]
> Wait but didn't the PSP have video output?
> Damn I was looking forward to playing the Vita on a TV



ouch sony disapoints again 


also what will i do with my UMD ?


----------



## Nujui (Jun 10, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's weird, I'm thinking it will go the same way, this would be the Vita 1000, soon they'll release Vita 2000 which will have video output.


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 10, 2011)

This FAQ is pretty repetitive 

The un-replaceable battery is also expected.


----------



## Bulit (Jun 10, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sony probably just left that feature out so they could have more ways to improve the next version of the PSV.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 10, 2011)

Valwin said:
			
		

> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Keep a PSP around? Not like the things are even really expensive now. The price is only going to go down.

It's like asking how one was supposed to play GBA games on a DSlite since Nintendo removed the GBA slot. Simple, keep a GBA enabled device around. This isn't exactly uncommon at this point. UMD's are a fairly crappy way to store and play media anyways. Glad to see that Sony is trying to ditch the format completely.


----------



## nintendoom (Jun 10, 2011)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> Q: Do you have any plans to introduce a video output cable? Will PS Vita have HDMI output?
> A: No, PS Vita does not have a video output feature.[/p]
> Wait but didn't the PSP have video output?
> Damn I was looking forward to playing the Vita on a TV
> ...


lol


----------



## CarbonX13 (Jun 10, 2011)

The reason behind Sony choosing AT&T is probably because they are one of the two only carriers in the United States to use GSM instead of CDMA. GSM is more widely used on a global scale, so it'd be much more convenient for Sony to produce only one type of model, instead of having to specifically produce a specially CDMA version for the USA market alone (only other major user of CDMA is China). Their other option would've been T-Mobile I believe, but obviously AT&T has the bigger impact on the market.


----------



## Valwin (Jun 10, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> Valwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



3ds can play ds games why cant dam psV play my umd ???


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 10, 2011)

Valwin said:
			
		

> Nathan Drake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


because the media is completely different
its like saying why cant my dvd player play vhs tapes


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 10, 2011)

Valwin said:
			
		

> Nathan Drake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



UMD was an obsolete format when it was introduced. A UMD drive would also be absolutely impossible to fit onto the Vita unless you want to sacrifice half the features to play your UMD games. Or, you could just keep a PSP around and not bitch.

3DS and DS are practically the size, and the 3DS uses slightly upgraded media allowing for easier backwards compatibility. It was either use another shitty disc format that was pretty much the same as UMD, or upgrade to higher capacity media, ditch the UMD altogether, and leave old, obsolete technology in the past where it belongs.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jun 10, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Q: Do you have any plans to introduce a video output cable? Will PS Vita have HDMI output?
> A: No, PS Vita does not have a video output feature.



That kinda sucks...


----------



## Gameplayer9198 (Jun 10, 2011)

Wondering how similar the DS Cartridge and this new game medium will look  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Or if they will go with a Memory stick based medium


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 10, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> It's not that disappointing. With the extra features of the Vita, it could get really awkward trying to use the touchscreen on the Vita, while the action is actually happening on the TV. That is just one of the new features that could be hard to translate well in a video out setting.
> Because all games will use the touch screen or you can't get use to playing that way?
> QUOTE(nintendoom @ Jun 9 2011, 11:34 PM) I'm thinking they're thinking that they've got the PS3 for that.


I'm thinking that should rethink that. 

PSP had it, it wasn't a "they have the ps3 for that"...


----------



## smile72 (Jun 10, 2011)

Not shocked by anything, though the "Partnering with AT&T, which powers the nation’s fastest mobile broadband network" thing was annoying.


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 10, 2011)

The Vita IMO is more like a mini PS3.

I never expected video output


----------



## felixsrg (Jun 10, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Q: Can you take out the battery from the system?
> A: No. We have adopted embedded battery since PS Vita is equipped with a rear touch pad



The rear touch pad doesn't even cover all the back of PS Vita... why so scared Sony?


----------



## trumpet-205 (Jun 10, 2011)

CarbonX13 said:
			
		

> The reason behind Sony choosing AT&T is probably because they are one of the two only carriers in the United States to use GSM instead of CDMA. GSM is more widely used on a global scale, so it'd be much more convenient for Sony to produce only one type of model, instead of having to specifically produce a specially CDMA version for the USA market alone (only other major user of CDMA is China). Their other option would've been T-Mobile I believe, but obviously AT&T has the bigger impact on the market.


The major reason why Sony partnered up with AT&T is that CDMA carriers like Verizon and Sprint do not use CSIM (or known as R-UIM). Ever wonder why GSM have something called SIM but nothing similar for CDMA? Or wonder why when you got a new phone old phone must be thrown away? CSIM is the CDMA version of SIM card. CSIM can be seen China, Japan, Thailand, or other places where CDMA is more prominent. But here in US CDMA carriers choose to tie MEID to phone accounts because they want specific phones on their networks. Each CDMA phone account can only be used in a specific phone at a time. Only until recently did Verizon start to roll out CSIM for their 4G, but no where near as mainstream yet.

Since T-Mobile is being bought by AT&T (pending on regulatory approval), that left AT&T as the big player in GSM.


----------



## Rydian (Jun 10, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Q: What game format will the PS Vita use?
> A: PS Vita will utilize the new game medium.THAT EXPLAINS EVERYTHING!
> 
> 
> ...


Considering the storage would have been picked out ages ago, this leads me to believe it's ANOTHER NEW FORMAT.


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 10, 2011)

I believe Sony did the irreplaceable battery cuz of $ and not the touch pad.

Look at apple... How much is a battery replacement.

And a new storage format? I had enough of the Sony M2 sticks. Can't you stick with SD or MicroSD?


----------



## machomuu (Jun 10, 2011)

Well they didn't say anything I particularly care about, but I'll buy one, regardless.


----------



## Magmorph (Jun 10, 2011)

Good job Sony. Your next step is to become a politician.


----------



## dgwillia (Jun 10, 2011)

The whole AT&T thing is making me want to pass on the Vita all together


----------



## antwill (Jun 10, 2011)

dgwillia said:
			
		

> The whole AT&T thing is making me want to pass on the Vita all together


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 10, 2011)

There won't be much need for 3G... Unless you're DYING for online anywhere you go.


----------



## dgwillia (Jun 10, 2011)

Well, its a pretty useful feature. And its the only thing thats truly more awe inspiring than the 3DS to me.

Couldnt really care less about the graphics, and i have a PS3 (Seeing as almost ALL of the titles shown so far are either PS3 ports or re-imaginings). 

And knowing Sony (And AT&T), its gonna fail hard, and end up getting re-released. (And i would be pissed)


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 10, 2011)

I like both 3DS and PSV. I'm getting the PSV cuz I'm constantly out and have no time for a PS3.

There's no need for 3G for me as I can already use my iPhone as a hotspot.

Of course, you may have your needs for it... but 99% likely I won't be needing the 3G feature. Plus, what is the bluetooth for? Local Play?


----------



## dgwillia (Jun 10, 2011)

chris888222 said:
			
		

> I like both 3DS and PSV. I'm getting the PSV cuz I'm constantly out and have no time for a PS3.
> 
> There's no need for 3G for me as I can already use my iPhone as a hotspot.
> 
> Of course, you may have your needs for it... but 99% likely I won't be needing the 3G feature. Plus, what is the bluetooth for? Local Play?



Never really thought of the Hotspot idea (Seeing as im upgrading to something else soon), though still.....im just the type of person who'd rather pay the little bit extra for the premium stuff. (Especially when it comes to something your probally gonna be using for quite a while)


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 10, 2011)

dgwillia said:
			
		

> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll follow you if I can trade in my Vita like a phone (for a better price) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But unfortunately, it isn't possible


----------



## Linkiboy (Jun 10, 2011)

Ugh, I don't like either of the portables this generation. Way too radical for me. I guess I will stick with emulators on PSP.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 10, 2011)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> Ugh, I don't like either of the portables this generation. Way too radical for me. I guess I will stick with emulators on PSP.



I dig the Vita, not so much the 3DS. Usually, I'm in love with the handhelds, but even the Vita just has me really interested. Nintendo has flat out failed to impress me.


----------



## naved.islam14 (Jun 10, 2011)

It doesn't say anything new for *me*


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 10, 2011)

I just find the Vita a mini PS3... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But seriously, IMO, this will just be like DS VS PSP
Everyone at first was like WOW THE PSP AWESOME LINEUP WTF
DS SUCKS!!!

In the end... I have no idea what happened. The DS outsold the PSP still.

This time due to price the margin will definitely be smaller, but I bet history will repeat itself


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 10, 2011)

chris888222 said:
			
		

> I just find the Vita a mini PS3...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There wasn't much hype surrounding the PSP where I was. The DSlite was beyond much bigger. Even G4 didn't touch on the PSP much, and I used to watch G4 a lot.

Sony just got shafted, as it was their first time entering the handheld wars, while Nintendo had reigned pretty much the undisputed king since the days of the Gameboy.


----------



## prowler (Jun 10, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Q: PS Vita doesn't support UMD but do you have any plan to introduce peripherals like "UMD readers" for PS Vita?
> A: We do not have plans to introduce such peripherals at this point in time.
> 
> Q: I have UMD games but do I need to buy them again from PlayStation Store to play the same game on PS Vita?
> A: We will consider every possibility for support on bought UMD games but we have nothing to comment at this point in time.


Not possible unless Sony could render the UMD useless for redeeming again.
You could easily share out the equipment and UMD to friends for free games.

I don't see why Sony made a FAQ now tbh because
>announced at a later time
>announced at a later time
>announced at a later time
>announced at a later time


----------



## Forstride (Jun 10, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> I dig the Vita, not so much the 3DS. Usually, I'm in love with the handhelds, but even the Vita just has me really interested. Nintendo has flat out failed to impress me.


Wait, the 3DS doesn't impress you, but this does?  The only "amazing features" for the Vita are the dual analog sticks, and the fact that it can play PS3 games (Or ports?  IDK).

The 3DS has a much much much better lineup than the Vita as well, with titles like Luigi's Mansion 2, Mario Kart 3DS, Animal Crossing 3DS, etc.  Whereas the PS Vita, so far, mainly just has PS3 game ports, or "re-imagined" PS3 games as someone else said.

The PS Vita itself just seems like a portable PS3, which TBH, is pretty stupid.  The majority of PS Vita games are going to be cross-console games (PS3, 360, Wii U, etc.), which isn't all that great.  There's likely to be a handful of PS Vita exclusives, most likely by SCEA, or whatever first party dev works for them, but it just seems to be ports, ports, and more ports.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 10, 2011)

I would say the 3DS started with some ports,but that probably going to change soon.


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 10, 2011)

The 3DS has awesome first party support, that's sort of the main point of getting a Nintendo console anyway.

But I have a feeling this will change, starting with the 3DS. more third parties might come.


----------



## antwill (Jun 10, 2011)

TDWP FTW said:
			
		

> Nathan Drake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my, what's that? Someone on the internet doesn't share the same opinions as you? Alert the presses! 
Honestly why anyone would buy a 3DS (ZOMGZ Nintendo!!1!) I have no idea. None of these supposedly better games you list even manage to impress me. The 3DS is filled with ports, OoT, Metal Gear Solid, Street Fighter, etc. The 3DS is just a dual screen Virtual Boy which is not only founded on gimmicks, but is also not that great at it either. So how could you possibly be impressed by the 3DS?

(See anyone can do what you've done.)


----------



## Goli (Jun 10, 2011)

TDWP FTW said:
			
		

> Nathan Drake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First of all Vita can't play PS3 games, but some are getting both a PS3 and Vita version like Ruin or Dragon's Crown. Secondly, if you're gonna say the rest are games "re-imagined" for Vita, you could say the same thing for Animal Crossing, Mario Kart and a bunch of other Nintendo games that generally get some handheld version. Actually the 3DS situation is even worse right now (of course this could change with future Vita game announcements and make the Vita worse), but PES2011, Lego SWIII, SSFIV3D, Rayman 3D, Lego Pirates of the Caribbean, Splinter Cell 3D; Blazblue Continuum Shift II, Dead or Alive Dimensions, The Sims 3, Ocarina of Time 3D, Starfox 3D and a bunch of others I cba to type right now are ports or "re-imagined" games.


----------



## prowler (Jun 10, 2011)

TDWP FTW said:
			
		

> Wait, the 3DS doesn't impress you, but this does?  The only "amazing features" for the Vita are the dual analog sticks, and the fact that it can play PS3 games (Or ports?  IDK).All the 3DS has to offer is 3D. That's mainly it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doesn't look like a portable PS3 at all. Just because it's got graphics like the PS3 doesn't make it a PS3.
As I said before, the PSV is still in early stages so it's obvious that hardly no games at all have been announced *like it was the same for the 3DS before E3*.

I know you hate Sony and will hate them to the end but being blatantly ignorant? Come on.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 10, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> TDWP FTW said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't they have the same things expect like 3-4 things? (including vita with more power)


----------



## prowler (Jun 10, 2011)

What? You mean the PSV has a bigger OLED screen, better graphics, dual analog and heaps more?

Yup.


----------



## Valwin (Jun 10, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> Valwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




well by this 

3DS 1Up vita  cuz my 3ds is backwar compatible


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 10, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> What? You mean the PSV has a bigger OLED screen, better graphics, dual analog and Rear touch pad?
> 
> Yup.
> Everything else the 3DS has. AFAIK in hardware.
> ...


Technically, the psv has backward compatibility by download.


----------



## Veho (Jun 10, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Q: Does PS Vita have internal memory?
> A: PS Vita is equipped with the storage media slot so that users can choose what memory capacity they want to utilize depending on their use.
> Meaning, *no*.
> 
> ...


This could either mean "we haven't yet decided between M2 and some weird proprietary standard we'll announce in the meantime", or "some weird proprietary standard we'll announce in the meantime." 

There's the option of using microSD cards, but come on, this is Sony. 



			
				YouKnowThatGuy said:
			
		

> Majorly bummed about the no replacement battery thing. What are we suppossed to do when we travel?


External battery pack.


----------



## antwill (Jun 10, 2011)

Veho said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rad140 (Jun 10, 2011)

Phased roll out aka no universal release, no internal memory, we're not sure about Skype or Flash, unknown storage medium, no video output, internal battery...

The device itself seems awesome, but I'm a little disappointed, but not surprised with this announcement.
You would think that for a device supposedly releasing later this year that they would announce some of these things.


----------



## Veho (Jun 10, 2011)

antwill said:
			
		

> There was already posts stating they removed the internal storage to reduce costs.
> 
> They have already shown off the new proprietary memory cards and game cards at e3. Here.


Well whaddaya know... 

I didn't know that. So the FAQ was rendered obsolete before it was even released?  

I don't think using weird new memory cards is a very good move


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jun 10, 2011)

i wonder how hackable it will be that the battery cannot be used.
besides the hardware specs, it still has not considered many things probably bcz they havent talked properly with the big ones nor are they sure what the ppl want exactly (or what they can accept)


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 10, 2011)

I really hate M2. I can't use them in other products and only on extreme overpriced Sony products here.


----------



## Hop2089 (Jun 10, 2011)

I wonder how much the 3G will cost, hopefully at normal cell phone price and bandwidth, I really need to know that.

The battery being non-removable is a pain in the ass though.  Love the Vita memory cards, I'll need the 32GB one.


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 10, 2011)

Do we actually have to buy the storage cards?

Darn


----------



## Maedhros (Jun 10, 2011)

People are LOOKING for things to suck on this handheld, it's funny.

You guys were really expecting to use a non-proprietary format on this? If they can use something to difficult the piracy (and make more money), they will. Just wait the damn format to be copied by China and you'll have alternatives anyway.
Also you guys really expected to have removable batteries after pandora? LOL

Then there this thing about 3DS being amazing and PSV being only ports of PS3... guys, let me tell you some news: 3DS have, RIGHT now, a LOT OF PORTS and REMAKES (including first party ones). Off course, the fanboyism do not let you guys see that.

And then, the features: Are people really not impressed by what they can get for $250 compared to 3DS? Seriously, the only major differences from 3DS to DSi:

- Gyroscope and Accelerometer
- E-shop
- 3D without glasses
- Nintendo games (they have quality and are fun, hands down)
- Circle Pad (I can say having one is a disavantage)
- A slightly better online
- Spot and Streetpass
- AR (finally)
- Slightly better resolution
- A graphics overhaul
- Backwards Compatibility with DS games

Comparing PSP to PSV, we get:

- Six Axis (gyros and accelerometers)
- Microfone (3000 had them)
- Two analogs
- Multi-touch Touchscreen (capacitive)
- Multi-touch Back Touchpad (capacitive)
- OLED 5"
- Backward Compability with PSP, Minis and PS1 games from PSN
- Two Cameras
- AR
- Cross-chat and Cross-play
- GPS and 3G (optional)
- Near (similar to Streetpass) and Livearea
- No region lock
- PS Suite
- Do I have to say something about graphics?


I don't even remember everything. I see PSV as I saw DS back on the day: It was the one who had the most potential to make interesting and innovative games from the DS and PSP. And Sony changed all of it's philosophy for PSV, it'll not be just like PSP.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 10, 2011)

Maedhros said:
			
		

> People are* LOOKING* for things to suck on this handheld, it's funny.


What are you talking about? It not like it there or it is hard to find. It right there.
Not like they said it suck as a whole. 

It valid concerns.

It not like they said "it was too black, so I'm not getting it" or something.

It funny you think we need to look when it right there.


----------



## Maedhros (Jun 10, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Maedhros said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They're almost valid, read my edited post.


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 10, 2011)

3DS also has six-axis, not just gyroscope and accelerometer.

You are being a little 'unfair' towards the 3DS though. The resolution is much more compared to the previous systems and not just a slight improvement. 

As for the PSV, you are entirely correct on that.


----------



## Net_Bastard (Jun 10, 2011)

Why are people so mad about not being able to use video output? A portable system is just that. Portable. Plus the screen is 576p and would look stretched on an HDTV.


----------



## Valwin (Jun 10, 2011)

Maedhros said:
			
		

> People are LOOKING for things to suck on this handheld, it's funny.
> 
> You guys were really expecting to use a non-proprietary format on this? If they can use something to difficult the piracy (and make more money), they will. Just wait the damn format to be copied by China and you'll have alternatives anyway.
> Also you guys really expected to have removable batteries after pandora? LOL
> ...




none have to look for something is in plain sight


----------



## Maedhros (Jun 10, 2011)

chris888222 said:
			
		

> 3DS also has six-axis, not just gyroscope and accelerometer.
> 
> You are being a little 'unfair' towards the 3DS though. The resolution is much more compared to the previous systems and not just a slight improvement.
> 
> As for the PSV, you are entirely correct on that.


Whatever. Forgot some things. The resolution still sucks ((800)400 x 240 against 256 × 192 from DS). That's not much. 1.6 times the resolution from Ds, while PSV is 4x the resolution from PSP.


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 10, 2011)

Maedhros said:
			
		

> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


800 X 240 in 2D. You can't compare 3D (40...

Nevermind.


----------



## prowler (Jun 10, 2011)

chris888222 said:
			
		

> 3DS also has six-axis, not just gyroscope and accelerometer.
> 
> You are being a little 'unfair' towards the 3DS though. The resolution is much more compared to the previous systems and not just a slight improvement.
> 
> As for the PSV, you are entirely correct on that.


Unfair to the 3DS? Have you not seen all the hate towards Sony? I mean you should, you shit post in every thread. 

If anything he is giving the PSV some justice. 
The ignorant Nintendo fanboys on this forum is pretty funny.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jun 10, 2011)

NO more pandora battery eh? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I wonder how hackers will hack this PSP.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 10, 2011)

VashTS said:
			
		

> Q: Is it secure?
> A: Yes. We transmit your information in plain text across non-secure servers on public networks. The information goes into our secure database.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rydian (Jun 10, 2011)

Guys, pandora was abnormal.  Hacking via use of the battery is not widespread (and not even used for later PSP models).


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 10, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Guys, pandora was abnormal.  Hacking via use of the battery is not widespread (and not even used for later PSP models).



I was thinking about this too. A battery hack as a whole seems really out there, and I was pretty surprised when I first learned it was even possible. I doubt Sony is even scared of anything like the pandora battery popping up again. Out of the interest for design, they just did a built in battery. For someone like me who has never even bought a second battery for a handheld as a replacement or otherwise, I doubt this will be a problem anyways.

Have to wonder how battery replacement will be handled though. Are we going to have to pay for the battery and a service fee just to let Sony do it themselves when the time eventually comes, or are people gonna open up the Vita and create battery replacement guides? Most likely will be the latter, since the former would probably cost in the neighborhood of $50.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 10, 2011)

Maedhros said:
			
		

> People are LOOKING for things to suck on this handheld, it's funny.


I 've noticed this as well.  People are nitpicking things about the system simply because it's made by Sony and/or it is the successor to the PSP and/or it is the 3DS' competition.  Honestly, I expected this before actually reading the thread.


----------



## Veho (Jun 10, 2011)

Maedhros said:
			
		

> You guys were really expecting to use a non-proprietary format on this? If they can use something to difficult the piracy (and make more money), they will.


Using a proprietary format won't "difficult the piracy," the DS uses a proprietary format and it didn't do it any good. 

As for the memory card (not the game cartridge), yes, it's understandable that they would want to make money, and they'll make more money by using a brand new format instead of using one of their previous ones like the Memory Stick or the M2, but I don't have to like it


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 10, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Maedhros said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


'Cause people can't say something about to just say something about it? 

I even wish the 3ds had video out with 3D TV support.


----------



## Maedhros (Jun 10, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Guys, pandora was abnormal.  Hacking via use of the battery is not widespread (and not even used for later PSP models).


But it was exactly what permitted piracy early on the console. Everything started there and evolved.

Yeah, I don't like using Sony proprietary memory sticks, but they have to make money with this thing somewhere...


----------



## machomuu (Jun 10, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They can, when it comes to Sony they usually don't.


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Jun 10, 2011)

The funniest thing to me in this FAQ is how they keep saying how "innovative" the new storage medium is. And how it's so cool you can save directly to it, like you could oh, 20 years ago. What is innovative about a game card? Before you say, "flash memory is included" note that there are DS games that have had that for a while (eg, Warioware DIY), and the whole concept of game cards has been around for ages. It's like Sony is trying to save face on the whole umd debacle.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 10, 2011)

mysticwaterfall said:
			
		

> The funniest thing to me in this FAQ is how they keep saying how "innovative" the new storage medium is. And how it's so cool you can save directly to it, like you could oh, 20 years ago. What is innovative about a game card? Before you say, "flash memory is included" note that there are DS games that have had that for a while (eg, Warioware DIY), and the whole concept of game cards has been around for ages. It's like Sony is trying to save face on the whole umd debacle.



Everybody already knows the UMD format sucks pretty hard. Sony might as well just admit it themselves.


----------



## Maedhros (Jun 10, 2011)

mysticwaterfall said:
			
		

> The funniest thing to me in this FAQ is how they keep saying how "innovative" the new storage medium is. And how it's so cool you can save directly to it, like you could oh, 20 years ago. What is innovative about a game card? Before you say, "flash memory is included" note that there are DS games that have had that for a while (eg, Warioware DIY), and the whole concept of game cards has been around for ages. It's like Sony is trying to save face on the whole umd debacle.


But they already said UMD sucks, that's not new. Disc has tons of advantagens over flashcards, but they work better on consoles. It was Sony first attempt on handheld, they learned, that's why you're not seeing UMD's here, but cartridges and DD.


----------



## tianeloso1 (Aug 23, 2011)

Crap so you're saying that if i get a faulty vita im going have to buy a new since they cant open it up -.- i m not going to push my luck.


----------



## Snailface (Sep 14, 2011)

New info: Battery life 3-5 hours.

Nice, especially with a non-replaceable battery. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Neogaf user gofreak:


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> No memory card included in the box. Japanese pricing is at the link.
> 
> Battery is a 2200mAh unit, cited as giving 3-5 hours of gameplay or 5 hours of video playback. Charging time is 2 hours, 40 minutes.
> 
> ...



src:
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=444821

Sony PDF: http://scei.co.jp/corporate/release/pdf/110914a_e.pdf


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 14, 2011)

Snailface said:
			
		

> New info: Battery life 3-5 hours.
> 
> Nice, especially with a non-replaceable battery.
> 
> ...


2 hours, 40 minutes charging time?

Must be a laptop-like charger again.


----------



## cris92x (Sep 14, 2011)

Wait does ps vita not have onboard storage? And battery life was very expected, battery tech hasn't really improved as much as it should in the last few years.
Edit: So it only has a memory card slot....so thats why the vita could be priced so "competitively" and damn those memory card gb to price ratio sucks.


----------



## Snailface (Sep 14, 2011)

Here's some of the more interesting parts of that pdf:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> *3 First 0.5M units will come with “Prepaid data plan 100h.”
> 
> Some PS Vita software titles may require the use of separately sold memory card for saving game’s
> saved data while some software titles are capable of saving it on to the PS Vita card itself. Please refer
> ...



Oh yeah, the memory cards range from 4-32GBs and a cost of $28-$123 (converted from yen)


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 14, 2011)

3 - 5 hours

And people said that the 3DS battery was short.

Darn, not replaceable.


----------



## phantastic91 (Sep 14, 2011)

tianeloso1 said:
			
		

> Crap so you're saying that if i get a faulty vita im going have to buy a new since they cant open it up -.- i m not going to push my luck.



is this sarcasm? If you get a faulty one, you return, exchange it, or send it in.....?


----------

